# Latest clang/libc++



## fnj (Jan 21, 2014)

I like to explore the very latest C++14 features, including the standard C++ library. I can install clang34 using pkg, which is fine, but I am stuck with the obsolete libc++ in base? There are no packaged libc++ by version numbers? That's too bad since there are packaged clangs by version numbers.

Even if I try to make /usr/ports/devel/libc++ I get the message:

```
$ sudo make
===>  libc++-185324 libc++ is in base please use that.
*** Error code 1                                      

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/devel/libc++
```

This is one of the VERY few cases where I have to go to arch linux to do what I want to do.


----------



## worldi (Jan 25, 2014)

Why don't you simply compile Clang's libc++ yourself?


----------

